# Vapour marking ceilings/walls?



## Hooked (25/8/20)

Has anyone had a problem with ceilings or walls being marked by vapour? 

I have to wash mine down as they develop a greyish/blackish tinge and I've noticed that it's only where I vape a lot. 

My town is known for its black dust because of the iron in the earth and all the new homes which are being built here, so it is very dusty. But if it were just the normal black dust it would be in every room, wouldn't it?

My brother suggested that it could be the vapour, which is moist and settles on the ceiling and walls, and then the black dust settles on it.

In addition, the vapour is sticky. This isn't something which I've ever realised, but I often vape in my brother's house, and he said that when I leave he can smell the vapour in the house, on his clothes and that it's kind of sticky. He's not a vaper, by the way.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (25/8/20)

Hooked said:


> Has anyone had a problem with ceilings or walls being marked by vapour?
> 
> I have to wash mine down as they develop a greyish/blackish tinge and I've noticed that it's only where I vape a lot.
> 
> ...


Never had that issue (or even heard of anything like that). I have a small office that I exclusively vape in when at home and as I'm typing this, I don't notice anything like that at all.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Christos (25/8/20)

Hooked said:


> Has anyone had a problem with ceilings or walls being marked by vapour?
> 
> I have to wash mine down as they develop a greyish/blackish tinge and I've noticed that it's only where I vape a lot.
> 
> ...


If I’m not mistaken @Hooked The VG does attract microscopic particles and binds to them. My office needs the windows cleaned every month because of the “layer” that accumulates on the windows like a good hot shower steams up windows but it isn’t wet.
I also live next to a nature reserve so dust is a issue. I think the vaping just binds to the dust particles and then clings on surfaces. Try vaping in your car with the windows closed and see the layer that forms on the windscreen.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked (26/8/20)

Christos said:


> If I’m not mistaken @Hooked The VG does attract microscopic particles and binds to them. My office needs the windows cleaned every month because of the “layer” that accumulates on the windows like a good hot shower steams up windows but it isn’t wet.
> I also live next to a nature reserve so dust is a issue. I think the vaping just binds to the dust particles and then clings on surfaces. Try vaping in your car with the windows closed and see the layer that forms on the windscreen.



Hmmm thanks for this @Christos. Probably is the vapour/dust combo then. I know that I have to clean my laptop screen regularly!!!

I must say though I've never noticed the layer on the ceiling/walls before, but then again, we've had a lot of rain, therefore a lot of humidity. Add to that the ocean breeze and I guess I'm in for a few days of ceiling and wall cleaning - but my dear brother cleaned quite a bit for me yesterday. 

Cleaning, cleaning, cleaning ... never stops. It's enough to drive me up the wall!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 3


----------



## Room Fogger (26/8/20)

I have noticed in the area I spend a lot of time vaping, so cash flow dependent I will be adding a small extractor fan once I redo that area. Same for the bedroom where I read etc. The car is the most obvious place with the glass, you don’t really notice it until you start driving against the sun. I have one of those microfiber gloves that I keep in there to clean the windscreen regularly to prevent the buildup.

That’s why it’s not advisable to vape a lot around computers and electronics, it does settle in there and can cause problems in the long nog run.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (26/8/20)

Room Fogger said:


> I have noticed in the area I spend a lot of time vaping, so cash flow dependent I will be adding a small extractor fan once I redo that area. Same for the bedroom where I read etc. The car is the most obvious place with the glass, you don’t really notice it until you start driving against the sun. I have one of those microfiber gloves that I keep in there to clean the windscreen regularly to prevent the buildup.
> 
> That’s why it’s not advisable to vape a lot around computers and electronics, it does settle in there and can cause problems in the long nog run.



@Room Fogger Just today my brother suggested that I have extractor fans installed. I'll investigate the matter further at some stage.

As for not vaping around computers, that is impossible. I can not sit at the computer and not vape! But thanks for the tip of the microfibre glove. Good idea!

Reactions: Like 3


----------

